# Redirect



## Uminya (Mar 19, 2012)

Whenever I click my shortcut to TTF (which is set to the URL http://thetolkienforum.com) for the first time in a day, or after I haven't viewed the site in over an hour or so, it's been redirecting me to this url: http://www.thetolkienforum.com/profile.php?do=dst

It's not a big deal, since I just click the shortcut again and it goes to the main forum page, but it's odd that it redirects me the first time like that.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 24, 2012)

It usually tells me "invalid url" as well after I type in my log in information. I'm not sure if this is the same problem but it seems similar. If I just push the "forum" button on the top of the stage it redirects me and acts as if I've logged in.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 25, 2012)

HLGStrider said:


> It usually tells me "invalid url" as well after I type in my log in information. I'm not sure if this is the same problem but it seems similar. If I just push the "forum" button on the top of the stage it redirects me and acts as if I've logged in.



I get this all the time when trying to log in, I have to do it a 2nd time for it to work. Has happened on my PC, on my iPad and on my iPhone.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jun 25, 2012)

FWIW, I haven't observed this issue. I also use some browser security though that wouldn't allow the re-direct

I link to TTF from: http://www.thetolkienforum.com/search.php?do=getnew


----------



## Mike (Aug 10, 2012)

For the longest time I couldn't even access the forums. I'd get a good ol' 404 or "502 Bad Gateway" error.

Obviously, this situation has changed. As of today.


----------

